# Rem .280



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

Just curious whats up with this round as far as popularity goes.I was looking over Rems site and noticed they're only offering this chambering in the Model 700 Mountain version and the Model 7 BDL.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Probably as many reasons why this round isn't as popular as it should be as the number of hairs on a dogs back. Two stand out above the rest.
Part of the reason is it is so close to the very popluar Winchester 270 in the billistics department. 
Also the magunum craz got people buying the 7MM mag.
Remington has tried to devlope intrest in this round by renameing it the 7 MM Express. 
If you are a hand loader, many think it is a better calber than the Winny 270 due to the number of bullet weights and styles choices.

 Al


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

The guys that like the 280 flat out swear by it, much like the proponents of the 25-06.

Truth be told there is little difference in peformance between The parent 30-06 and the 25-06, 270, and 280. As the 06' and 270 have been around longest and have the longest track record on game, they are most popular. I think every gun company builds at least one model of 06' and 270, ammo can be found anywhere, and there are tons of bullet weights & styles to choose from.

The other factor is that that when most guys go to a 7MM, they are looking for more performance that the 06' class offers. So being, the 7MM Remington Magnum is king of the 7MM class, followed by the various short mags, Weatherby Mag, and specialty stuff like the STW and Remington Ultra Mag...


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah I get the .270,06,7 mag thing but I was still surprised to see Rem seems to be willing to let it die.I know when they first introduced it they only offered it in their slide and pump guns.They underloaded it to ensure it would function well in those actions but folks just didn't show much interest.Soon after they decided it was to good to go down the drain and reintroduced it as the 7mm Express loaded more to it's potential as well as offering it in the Model 700.Not sure when they went back to calling it the .280 again.Still it really is a great round.With the shoulder moved a bit forward you can get about 100fps over the .270 and have the ballistic advantage of .284 vs .308 bullets over the 06.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Bernie timing on calibers make a world of difference in regard to their survival and end result popularity. The .270 Win is a classic example as it was touted by one of the more famous outdoor writers. Without that push, it would never have been as popular and may have went the way of other rounds that where basicly superior from a ballistics point of view!

Think can you tell me one gun writer or outdoor personality you have seen promote the .280?


----------



## oldhunter59 (Nov 8, 2008)

I can tell you one who promoted the 280. Jim Carmichael of Outdoor Life fame. He wrote many times of his feats with a 280. Of course, by this time the 270 was firmly entrenched with the shooting public and the 280 had a tough row to hoe. It also didn't help the way Remington handled the round. I have owned a couple, still own one and it is a good round. That being said, I also own 3 270s.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

John Wooters is another fan.He said when he decided to have his first ever full custom rifle built by gunsmith Joe Balickie he agonized for hours over every decision except caliber.He wanted it in 7mm Express.Quote from John's article-"I guess that says more about what I think of this caliber than anything else I could add."


----------

